# Wheelchair availability Penn station?



## Mark_enag (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi my uncle arrives from Montreal at Penn Station in NYC, would a wheelchair be available to bring him downstairs to our car?

Thx


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes. Have him ask for a Red Cap to assist him with a wheelchair upon arrival at NYP.


----------



## PVD (Jul 9, 2019)

If he lets the train crew know before the train arrives in NY, they will usually be able to radio ahead to have a red cap with a wheelchair meet the train. I'm assuming you mean upstairs to a car....It is a very busy area, although not so bad at the hour that the ADK arrives, unless something is going on in the Garden.. Might be best to have a plan where you will meet.


----------



## Mark_enag (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks guys for your fast replies!! 

I did mean from the platform to where will pick him him at street level.

Do the Red Caps run the wheelchairs, is there a tip involved, if so how much? Can we meet him on the platform and take a wheelchair down to the street level.

This brings up another question... where would be the best place to wait for him at the street level??

Thx again


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 9, 2019)

Mark_enag said:


> Thanks guys for your fast replies!!
> 
> I did mean from the platform to where will pick him him at street level.
> 
> ...



Red Caps will be able to get him from the train to Street Level. 

Red Caps are in charge of the wheelchairs. The user thinks that a $5 is appropriate for a tip. The train from Montreal will arrive on 5,6,7, or 8. 

My suggestion is to set up a meeting spot before hand that way there is no confusion between anybody.


----------



## Mark_enag (Jul 9, 2019)

As I m unfamiliar with the area I.e. Penn station area of Manhattan... is there a loading zone for picking up handicap passengers?


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 9, 2019)

Mark_enag said:


> As I m unfamiliar with the area I.e. Penn station area of Manhattan... is there a loading zone for picking up handicap passengers?



I'm not sure. I very rarely use Penn Station.


----------



## PVD (Jul 9, 2019)

There used to be a taxi ramp/dropoff that connected 33rd to 31st st. Access to vehicles was cut off post 911. It is still usable as a pedestrian entrance/exit. If someone can stay with the car, you can probably pull over and wait mid-block on 31st street. 33rd is a pedestrian block now, soon to be a new LIRR entrance to the station. You'll usually see a bunch of Amtrak and MTA PD vehicles over there (near the ramp on 31st). Do not leave the car unattended!


----------



## Mark_enag (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks for your help. I also sent to AMTRAK a tweet asking for their assistance..
Their reply was:

The best way to make sure that you receive the assistance at a station is to make a specific request for assistance when you make your reservation. If you book your trip on https://t.co/TYfkHA1Wz3, you can request the use of a station-provided wheelchair to help you get to your train, or assistance from a uniformed Amtrak staff member.

Thank you all for your help


----------

